# buying car back after accident



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Rear ended today whilst stopped at top of a slip road. Wondering what happens if car is written off re buying back from insurance? Is it worth it? How does it work? What issues might I have selling/part ex in future?

Car doesn't look too bad but we all know how costs mount up. Definately bumper needs replacing, lights are misaligned(not massively but noticeable) boot as well not lined up with rear wings(again not massively and doesn't look damaged). Then obviously there is damage that can't be seen yet. Looking at moving house later in year so don't want to be financing new car if it's deemed not worth repairing so wondering of options.


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

Just been through this myself. Slight difference though, I was buying my car back to break it for parts, it's too badly damaged to be economically repaired.

Does the car drive? Is it in your possession or is it currently being "stored" somewhere?

In this instance, possession is nine tenths of the law. If it isn't in your possession, get hold of it. Advise the insurance company (multiple times if necessary) that you wish to retain salvage of the car.

The insurance company trailers them away to a garage of their choice for them to be assessed. Bare in mind, if you have any doors (or boot) that won't shut properly, the car will be left outside, and it will be getting water damaged with every passing rain shower. Push them to assess it quickly so you can have the car recovered home if needs be - then cover it up.

The insurance will then advise if it's to be economically repaired or not. If it isn't, they'll offer you a settlement, and if you wish to keep the car, the salvage value will be deducted from the settlement. My car was valued at £1200, minus a salvage value of £144 which equals £1,056 in my pocket.

As for selling in future, it will sell for substantially less as it will be categorised if they declare it a total loss. Cat C will require a VIC check once repaired, Cat D doesn't.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Depends how much the car is worth. 

Different insurance companies will pay out at different levels for repairing a car. For example, my insurance company will pay out 50% of the value of the car for it to be fixed before deeming it a total loss.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Find out what category write off it is first...


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for replies guys. I still have car its drivable and not leaking.
I'm taking it to approved bodyshop tomorrow for assessment. He said he'll check it, photograph etc and let insurance know. So hopefully I'll know something on Wednesday.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Bear in mind insurance repairs rates are considerably higher than you going into a body repair centre using your own cash.


----------

